# 2014 Gulf Coast Lionfish Roundup!



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

2014 Gulf Coast Lionfish Roundup
The 2014 Gulf Coast Lionfish Roundup kicks off on May 1st and concludes on May 4th with an Award Ceremony and Lionfish Festival at the Flora-Bama Yacht Club. At Least $4,000 in cash will be awarded to roundup participants. Other prizes will also be available.

Cash Prizes will be awarded for the highest number of fish checked in (first through fifth place), Biggest fish (first second and third place), and the Smallest lionfish measured. We will also have a Team Participation trophy.

There will be lionfish education booths and delicious lionfish dishes prepared by Chef Chris at the festival.

Dates: May 1, 2014 - May 4, 2014
Location: Flora-Bama Yacht Club
Registration: Open until the start of the Captain's meeting on the evening of April 30th, 2014
Entry Fee: $35 per person (includes a t-shirt and 2 raffle tickets for prizes awarded at the Flora-Bama Yacht Club; must be present to win)

Prize Structure
Total CASH Prizes: $4000
Most: 1st $1000
Most: 2nd $750
Most: 3rd $500
Most: 4th $250
Most: 5th $100

Biggest: 1st $300
Biggest: 2nd $200
Biggest: 3rd $100

Smallest: $200

Most per day: $200

Mandatory Captain's Meeting & Safety Briefing
Wednesday April 30th; Flora-Bama Yacht Club
Event runs May 1st through 4th Sunrise to 5pm
Weigh Ins: Flora-Bama Yacht Club


Registration info here: http://www.gulfcoastlionfish.com/events.html


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

A couple of minor corrections:

There will be no prize ($200) for the most lionfish on the first day of the tournament. However, there will be a prize for each of the following days.
They will stop accepting lionfish at 1 PM on the last day (May 4th).
Click on this link for a detailed breakdown of the rules.

This is going to be a great time. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

In addition to CASH prizes, local dive shops and other vendors are contributing a number of nice merchandise prizes for teams, individual competitors, and raffle-ticket holders.

http://www.gulfcoastlionfish.com/lio...ents.html#GCLR


----------



## knotty buoy (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice to see an effort into attempting to slow down/control these predarory fish .Here is what we are up against.
An adult female lionfish drops ,EVERY FOUR DAYS, her thousands of eggs.They float away in a solution of milt,male sperm. 

Thats just the tip of the iceberg with these fish. :-(


----------

